# livery yards around Warrington



## mercy1mcr (21 December 2014)

Does anyone know of any nice livery yards around Warrington area,  I'm looking for diy with services or part livery.  
Thank you


----------



## chocolategirl (21 December 2014)

mercy1mcr said:



			Does anyone know of any nice livery yards around Warrington area,  I'm looking for diy with services or part livery.  
Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Have you had a look on cheshire horse website?they have a list of local yards on there. Our yard is in frodsham which may be too far for you?


----------



## mairiwick (23 December 2014)

New House Farm in Hatton is a well run and friendly yard - not sure of current vacancies but they're definitely worth going to see.


----------



## Princess Rosie (24 December 2014)

Ditchfield's in penketh is excellent, I had my two on there a couple of years ago and Helen who runs the yard is great and very knowledgable, she's a genuine horse lover too and nothing is too much trouble.  One of the yards that I have never worried about my horses when I wasn't able to get down.


----------



## Araboo27 (2 April 2015)

Princess Rosie said:



			Ditchfield's in penketh is excellent, I had my two on there a couple of years ago and Helen who runs the yard is great and very knowledgable, she's a genuine horse lover too and nothing is too much trouble.  One of the yards that I have never worried about my horses when I wasn't able to get down.
		
Click to expand...

I shared a pony on Ditchfields years ago! Drove past recently and looks to be quite a few changes. Have they got an outdoor school now, where the fields are off the car park?


----------

